

Apple Watch survives 1200m swim, 10m dive, and 40m water chamber tests [video] - vinceyuan
http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/11/apple-watch-waterproof/

======
dmak
That's pretty solid. I feel much more relieved knowing I dont have to take
extra precautions.

